# neues Tool! Symbolikerstellung per Templates



## sps-concept (20 Februar 2005)

Hallo,

für alle Interessenten stehen vorab ein paar Bilder bereit. Die Templates sind an keinen Kundenstandard gebunden sondern können frei erstellt werden. Meinungen und Vorschläge sind ausdrücklich erwünscht. Entweder hier oder per Mail:

andre.raeppel@sps-concept.de









Die pdf ist hier zu finden

www.sps-concept.de/download/doku/Programminformation_Symcreator.pdf

Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2005)

*nich grad der Aufschrei*

na das ist ja nicht gerade der Aufschrei. Ich fürchte eure Arbeit war umsonst ;-)  Wie bei den letzten Tools. Braucht keiner! Und wenn dann will er nichts zahlen.

Franky


----------



## Mike K (24 Februar 2005)

hi,

schreiben hauptsächlich abb programme dafür wäre es nicht schlecht wenn man sowas als *.prn bekommt und nicht als "siemens". dabei müsste noch die spaltenlänge genau einstellbar sein und dann auch so in der*.prn erscheinen. 

bei einer *.prn datei ändert sich die formatierung nicht beim einfügen in die programmiersoftware (AC1131)

mfg mike


----------



## sps-concept (24 Februar 2005)

*Vielen Dank..*

Hallo,

danke Franky! danke auch dem Gast...

@Mike:
Ich habe mich vor ein paar Tagen entschieden. Die fertigen Symbole werden als *.sdf ausgegeben. Das ist dann eine feste Länge. Das Ganze kann dann auch für Step7 light benutzt werden. Aber nur so als Nebeneffekt. Die Templates sollen als *.seq vorliegen. Allerdings mit einer Spalte mehr (Datentyp). So wie es zB Eplan ausspuckt. Wenn dies erwünscht ist könnte man natürlich auch irgendetwas anderes machen.

Hat sonst noch jemand Anregungen?Wie ist der Eindruck? Wirds benötigt?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2005)

*?*

gibts irgendwas neues davon?

chris


----------



## sps-concept (17 Dezember 2005)

*Weiterentwicklung*

Hallo,

es sind mal wieder ein paar Neuerungen eingebracht worden. So kann jetzt auch eine Berechnung im Platzhalter verborgen sein. Hat man beispielsweise Signale mit einer festen Bitbelegung über mehrere Bytes (Roboterschnittstellen etc) kann man das jetzt anders im Platzhalter schreiben:

alt
===========

A[EA_Byte_0].0
A[EA_Byte_0].1
A[EA_Byte_1].2
A[EA_Byte_3].5

als Eingabemaske kommt

EA_Byte_0
EA_Byte_1
EA_Byte_3

neu
===========

A[EA_Start].0
A[EA_Start].1
A[EA_Start+1].2
A[EA_Start+3].5

als Eingabemaske kommt

EA_Start

Bei Schnittstellen von 10 Bytes ist das eine nicht unerhebliche Erleichterung und es verhindert Fehleingaben.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2005)

*Symbolik*

Guten Abend!

Wie erstelle ich diese Templates? Wie kriege ich die fertigen Symbole ins S7? Was für Vorteile habe ich gegenüber einer Excellösung?

Kalle


----------



## sps-concept (18 Dezember 2005)

*Templates*

Hallo Kalle,

erstellen kannst du die Templates sehr einfach. Am besten du kopierst dir die Symbole aus einer Symboltabelle ins Excel.

8KC1V   A1.0   BOOL   Drehtisch 8M1 vorwärts
8KC1R   A1.1   BOOL   Drehtisch 8M1 rückwärts
8KC1S   A1.2   BOOL   Drehtisch 8M1 schnell
8KC1L   A1.3   BOOL   Drehtisch 8M1 langsam

Dann ersetzt du die variablen Teile durch jeweils einen Platzhalter , zB [Stat]. Die Adresse ist meist kein Teil eines Systems, da reicht es den Bezeichner stehenzulassen.

[Station]KC[Funktionsnr]V   A      BOOL   Drehtisch [Station]M[Funktionsnr] vorwärts
[Station]KC[Funktionsnr]R   A      BOOL   Drehtisch [Station]M[Funktionsnr] rückwärts
[Station]KC[Funktionsnr]S   A      BOOL   Drehtisch [Station]M[Funktionsnr] schnell
[Station]KC[Funktionsnr]L   A      BOOL   Drehtisch [Station]M[Funktionsnr] langsam

Diese Tabelle speicherst du als Text (Tab-getrennt) ab und bennennst es dann um in .seq. Fertig ist dein Template. 

Ins S7 bringst du die fertigen Symbole durch die Importfunktion. Und zwar erzeugt der SymCreator sdf-Dateien.

Vorteile gegenüber einer Excellösung? Du musst keine Formeln umbauen wenn sich die Anzahl der Platzhalter ändert. Du kannst Symbole im Template löschen (wirkt sich nicht auf die datei aus) wenn du diese in der Sitzung nicht brauchst. Du kannst je nach Bedarf verschiedene Templates laden, die fertigen Symbole musst du dir nicht aus verschiedenen Mappen zusammenkopieren.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2005)

*Symbolik*

Schönen 4.Advent!

OK klingt einfach die Templateerstellung. Wie definiere ich was alles Platzhalter sind? Was mache ich mit den Adressen wo nur A steht?

JA das sind Vorteile gewgenüber Excel. Aber wenn ich alles in einer Excelmappe stehen habe kann ich zwischendrin abspeichern und Feierabend machen. Auch wenn die Adressen noch nicht vergeben sind. Was passiert dann mit dem SymCreator?

Kalle


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2005)

*Werbewelle*

höhöhö!

eine neue werbewelle rollt an! sps-concept braucht zum jahresende geld für die geschenke. tolle idee mit den selbstgesprächen mit unterschiedlichen benutzernamen.

sps-concept
Franky67
Mike K
softtester
Kalle_

alles die gleiche person vorm pc. schade dass es sps-net nicht mehr gibt. 

der Criticus

höhöhö


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Werbewelle*



			
				CritikusSimaticus schrieb:
			
		

> eine neue werbewelle rollt an! sps-concept braucht zum jahresende geld für die geschenke.


Wir sind hier in "Werbung und Produktneuheiten" :!: Außerdem finde ich es gut, wenn jemand nützliche Tools entwickelt und zur Verfügung stellt. Und in diesem Falle sogar noch als Freeware  :!: 



> schade dass es sps-net nicht mehr gibt.


Habe da mal reingeschaut als es auf ebay zu versteigern war. Also allzuviel war da nicht los. Da hat das SPS-Forum eine ganz andere Qualität (und auch Quantität).


----------



## sps-concept (19 Dezember 2005)

*SymCreator*

Hallo Kalle,



> Schönen 4.Advent!
> 
> OK klingt einfach die Templateerstellung. Wie definiere ich was alles Platzhalter sind? Was mache ich mit den Adressen wo nur A steht?
> 
> ...



Durch die Klammern wird ein Platzhalter definiert. Es muss keine Anzahl oder irgendetwas angegeben werden, das macht der SymCreator selbst. Da wo nur der Buchstabe der Adresse steht kannst du dann die Adresse vergeben. Entweder jede einzeln oder (wenn erwünscht) mehrere auf einmal. In diesem Fall musst du nur die Startadresse eingeben. Mit dem SymCreator kannst du auch abspeichern und die unvollendete Symbolik wieder "laden".

Der andere Beitrag wurde kommentarlos gelesen...

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## volker (19 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Werbewelle*



			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem finde ich es gut, wenn jemand nützliche Tools entwickelt und zur Verfügung stellt. Und in diesem Falle sogar noch als Freeware  :!:



wieso freeware? ich finde da nur eine pdf zu dem tool


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Dezember 2005)

Sorry, hatte Freeware wegen CommentEdit im Kopf. Sollte ich das was verwechselt haben :?:


----------



## volker (19 Dezember 2005)

nein, wollte ich eigentlich nicht. :wink: 

wie soll ich hier bei ner umfrage ne brauchbare meinung abgeben wenn ich das prog nicht mal testen kann. :!:


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2005)

*Fragen*

ok hab keine fragen mehr. hab den "symbolik öffnen"-dialog auch in der pdf gesehen. sieht alles interessant aus. aber für die meisten wirds sich nich lohnen.

Kalle


----------



## sps-concept (21 Dezember 2005)

*SymCreator*

Hallo,

lohnen oder nicht... Kommt auf den Funktionsumfang an. Man kann zb auch über Symbolik öffnen eine Symboltabelle einlesen und dann umadressieren. Für alle die mal bissel Ordnung im Projekt machen wollen. Hat noch jemand Fragen? Vorschläge?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2005)

*Vorschlag*

Adressprüfung? doppelte Symbole? Symbollänge? Kommentarlänge?

Mike


----------



## sps-concept (22 Dezember 2005)

*Features*

Hallo!

Adressprüfung? vorhanden

doppelte Symbole? vorhanden

Symbollänge? vorhanden

Kommentarlänge? vorhanden

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

gesundes neues Jahr!

sieht ja auf einmal gaz anders aus??

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

*testen*

bevor ich anfange euch allen erstmal ein gesundes neues Jahr!

Es scheint ja Bewegung in die Sache zu kommen. Vorabversion klingt nicht schlecht. Hm Testbericht. Werd schon irgendwas kritisches zusammenstammeln.

Kalle


----------

